# Safe Products around birds?



## northernfog (Dec 14, 2010)

Hello guys, 
here's a question that's been on my mind for quite some time now. 

Are cosmetic and such products safe around birds? 
In other words, if someone is visiting and kisses the bird with lipstick on, is this dangerous? Or how about creams with ingredients like avocado oil? I know avocado's are toxic to birds but would this cause an issue if the bird comes in contact with the moisturizer on my face?


----------



## CaliTiels (Oct 18, 2012)

I think I remember hearing it was dangerous (the avocado oil). I know someone with a budgie who died after nibbling his owners hair when she washed with a shampoo with zinc on it


----------



## northernfog (Dec 14, 2010)

I try my best not to let my birds nibble my hair or my face. But sometimes, if I still have my makeup or moisturizer on it's impossible to stop them from getting a peck.  They're quick if they want something. xD


----------



## CaliTiels (Oct 18, 2012)

Mine like my hair, but I bathe at night, so anything I have in there is worn off when I roll around in bed and wake up in the morning and carry on my day. And I just use simple shampoo, no conditioner (because my hair is oily). 

No makeup or lotions either. I'm strange


----------



## northernfog (Dec 14, 2010)

Hm. Know if just a peck would be a problem? Or does anyone else know more on this subject?


----------



## CaliTiels (Oct 18, 2012)

I don't think a peck would hurt at all. The budgie that died did a complete preening job on his owner's hair for him to be poisoned. 

A peck shouldn't cause problems


----------



## corgie (Jun 24, 2013)

Yes, Quinn loves to try and bite my eyelashes (especially if I wear mascara) and I don't let him. I can see why its dangerous and I would imagine lipstick would also be dangerous.


----------



## northernfog (Dec 14, 2010)

So do you guys think I should avoid the creme with avocado oil? Or should it be fine? 

@corgie, thankfully, mine don't bite my eyelashes... just yet xD I've only had them about 5 or so months now


----------



## yokobirdie (Jul 9, 2014)

I think it would be fine, as long as you are super careful to only let your 'tiels get a peck, or not even.


----------



## Kiwi (May 12, 2013)

Whenever I put lotion or any other cosmetics on my face I make sure not to let Kiwi get near. I treat it like I put poison on my face, especially if you're putting on something to remove zits at night as they say to call poison control if ingested on the backs. I'm cautious about them because they can have so many chemicals in them that should never be ingested by humans or animals. 

I didn't really think about the avocado oil or zinc in shampoos though. Thanks Calitiels! Even though Kiwi doesn't preen my hair much, there is some avocado oil in this shampoo I'm trying out. But I bath at night too. xD


----------



## northernfog (Dec 14, 2010)

So what do you guys use for conditioning hair? I'm afraid to use anything because of my birds, but being in Vegas my hair is so dry and unhealthy


----------

